# Twitterbenachrichtigungen ohne Anmeldung



## Hippo (4 November 2010)

Heute das erste mal bekommen. Eine Mitteilung daß Meldungen für mich bei Twitter abzuholen seien. In dem angeblichen Twitteraccount ist auch die echte Mailadresse eingebaut (im Post hier rot ersetzt)
Ich geb´ zu daß ichs nicht probiert habe wo der Link hinführt.
Sauber kanns jedenfalls nicht sein weil bei Twitter war ich noch nie angemeldet.
GMX meldet auch "Spamverdacht


*Von: 							**






Twitter <twitter-notification-XXX[email protected]>*
* 											ins Adressbuch*
*An:**



XXX@gmx.de  												**Betreff:***** GMX Spamverdacht *** You have 4 unread direct messages on Twitter!**Datum:**Fri, 05. Nov 2010 03:20:16**Hi,*

* You have 4 unread direct messages on Twitter!
http://twitter.com/account/messages/XXX/G3SD8-69KTT-782643* 
 *The Twitter Team*


----------



## Heiko (4 November 2010)

*AW: Twitterbenachrichtigungen ohne Anmeldung*

Ziel ist dann wohl so ein Diätpillensupermarkt. Ganz toll. Ich hab den Link mal deaktiviert...


----------



## Hippo (4 November 2010)

*AW: Twitterbenachrichtigungen ohne Anmeldung*



Heiko schrieb:


> ... Diätpillensupermarkt...



DAS nehm ich denen aber übel ...
... ich bin nur vollschlank - jawoll !


----------



## technofreak (4 November 2010)

*AW: Twitterbenachrichtigungen ohne Anmeldung*

You have 2 unread direct messages from Twitter!  Unser täglich Spam

“You have 3 unread direct messages from Twitter!” leads to online pharmacy  mxlab – all about anti virus and anti spam

?You have 3 unread direct messages from Twitter!? leads to online pharmacy | Computer Security Articles


> “You have 3 unread direct messages from Twitter!”* leads to online pharmacy*



http://www.maxrev.de/achtung-taeuschend-echte-spammails-im-namen-von-twitter-t163033.htm

usw.


----------



## Hippo (4 November 2010)

*AW: Twitterbenachrichtigungen ohne Anmeldung*

Au mann :wall:
Da hatte ich doch echt Tomaten auf den Augen daß den faulen Link übersehen habe *grummel*


----------

